# "Champion" Bred in Muskegon on Petfinder



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Tell me what you think of this description. I'm close enough to want to check this out, but I think her description is very negative and not very truthful. Maybe we could suggest changes for her?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12265260



> Christine'sCritterCafe and (small animal) Rescue**Teaching outstanding people (and companies) small pet awareness and accountability through education**
> 
> This is 3-4 year old Panda...He is a wonderful and oh so CUTE little dog that needs a home to love him unconditionally. He is a champion bred Havanese-the very TOP of the line/AKC best of breed...Panda is not a hybrid. Expect to have this or any Havanese for up to 15 years. Havanese dogs can live a long time, and must be cared for and kept. Havanese dogs have long, beautiful fur, but it must be brushed and cared for daily. Without proper grooming, Havanese dogs can become miserable.Havanese may be difficult to train. Because of their youthful nature, they are not an easy dog to housebreak and/or train. Make sure you have the necessary patience before you bring a Havanese into your home.Havanese often experience certain health issues. They are particularly susceptible to cataracts, deafness and other common dog problems. Plan on dealing with these issues when they arise if you adopt Panda or have a Hav. Adopting one for a pet is not a short-term commitment.If you are interested, please fill out our LifeCare contract in full and email it to me([email protected])(Info taken from Official Hav.puppy guide.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I sure wouldn't want a Hav after reading this! Doesn't even sound like the same dog Linus is. He is smart and trains well. 

I think the issue with the potty training is that people forget what it feels like to have a small bladder (think 9 months pregnant). I was "potty trained" and almost didn't make it to the bathroom every once in a while when the baby would kick or I would sneeze!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree about the discription being negative it sounds more like she is refering to a puppy not a full grown dog. I would call and or go and discuss it. I am sure they are just trying to inform the potential adopting families but WOW. If I read that and didn't understand the breed I would run and run fast. Don't you need Panda? He looks gorgeous. Why would a champion "bred" dog be at a shelter?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like a legal disclaimer if I ever heard one. Poor Panda . . . maybe he already has some issues they are aware of (or the original owner described.) These people need to learn more about the breed than to publish nonsense like that. I would definitely eliminate:



> They are particularly susceptible to cataracts, deafness and other common dog problems. Plan on dealing with these issues when they arise if you adopt Panda or have a Hav.


Maybe they are trying to discourage buyers because someone in the shelter secretly wants Panda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Now that is a thought.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, newbies. Here's one for you. Some time ago, someone on the forum came across a book called the Havanese Guide, or something similar. I'm sure if you do a search for havanese, you will find it listed. What was most interesting was that many of us from the forum found their pups photos in her book. No, we did not give her permission to use these pictures. She just stole them from the forum. Some were more successful in getting her to remove the pictures, but my Kodi is still in there. 

So, if this rescue got a description from her book, I would tell them to do more research on the breed. Panda is adorable though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- I am going to play devils advocate here. Perhaps they want to weed out the people who are thinking they are getting a deal. Although we all love our Havs--- it is true that many are difficult to house train, they do require grooming, they can have minds of their own, and many are miserable if you leave them alone. If you are a person who has had a lab mix before from a shelter your experience with a Hav is going to be very different. 

Perhaps Panda is not house trained and this is a way of revealing that. 

I do think they could have shared all this in a more positive way...But I actually applaud them for trying to find someone who is in it for the long haul.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I completely agree, Missy.

On a side note, every time I see "champion sired" or "champion pedigree" it makes me suspicious. Seriously. How many Havanese don't have champions in their lines? The ones that have to take note of it make me think this is unusual for _them_ (the breeder), so they probably don't do a whole lot to ensure the dogs are as unique as Havanese are supposed to be - temperament & quirks included.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

This looks fishy... and their source is completely wrong...

I hope someone can look into this pup.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh wow, he is a real doll. I have to say, though, as a newbie to Havs, I'd run if I saw that description and hadn't spent the last year on this forum reading all about them, good AND bad. I think you can give all those warnings as more of a "heads up" with a bit more positive spin on it, or at least balance it with the good qualities. I realized after doing a lot of self-education on this breed that the downsides were manageable and well worth the "upside" of having a Hav. I mean, I haven't had a chance to actually TEST that theory yet :suspicious:, but I feel quite confident I'm right about it.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

It does say the info was taken from the Official Havanese Guide (whatever that may be).

I see he is in Muskegon which is a few hour drive from me. Interesting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Click on this link and look at the 2nd puppy down. That is my Kodi. I'm happy to see she has changed a lot of pictures, but not that one. He's actually in it 2x.

http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/Havanese_Puppies/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is so unethical! Isn't there something you can do?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Seems not. I even wrote to the FTC to see if I could stop her. I got a letter back saying they would investigate, but never heard anything else. It may be unethical, but really not such a big deal. I have more important things to worry about. 

I just don't understand why the rescue would pick her information to use about the breed with so many expert sources out there.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You have to be kidding me that they got their information from that woman. I am not sure how I managed to get her to take Brady off of that site, but I did. What kind of rescue could this be? There description is nothing like either of my havs!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Well, I sent her a well meaning email with an attempt at a re-write of her description. This is what I got back...



> Panda is already adopted from one of the 38 or more LifeCare contracts taken in the past two weeks or so since his listing along with my description....like it or not....it worked to get him a wonderful home!
> That was my concern.
> I am sure we will have more Havanese dogs in the future.
> If you are looking to adopt please email the completed LifeCare contract.


...oh well, at least Panda got a good home and maybe I gave her something to think about the next time they post a Havanese


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Click on this link and look at the 2nd puppy down. That is my Kodi. I'm happy to see she has changed a lot of pictures, but not that one. He's actually in it 2x.
> 
> http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/Havanese_Puppies/


How did she get the photos??? I can't believe someone would use photos like that, imagine if it was a photo of a child?!:frusty:


----------

